# Uber T-Shirts!?



## micbarz404 (Oct 18, 2016)

Does anyone n ow where we can get an uber shirt or hoodie or something indicating we are uber drivers!? Door dash and other companies usually have the proper attire. I'm walking into restaurants looking like a customer lol.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Instead youd rather walk in looking like a an UberFOOL? Haha. I get it, for uber eats right? I didn't think uber had official merchandising...


----------



## Mex123 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why?


----------



## micbarz404 (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Instead youd rather walk in looking like a an UberFOOL? Haha. I get it, for uber eats right? I didn't think uber had official merchandising...


Hell yeah lol


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I usually try to avoid resembling an Uber driver outside of my vehicle so people don't walk up and say "C'Mon! I need a ride!" and so cabbies don't sneer at me and toss things at the back of my head.


----------



## micbarz404 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mex123 said:


> Why?


Because I simply want a shirt that says UberEATS.


----------



## micbarz404 (Oct 18, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I usually try to avoid resembling an Uber driver outside of my vehicle so people don't walk up and say "C'Mon! I need a ride!" and so cabbies don't sneer at me and toss things at the back of my head.


That's an excellent point actually lol cab drivers hate uber drivers lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

http://www.cafepress.com/+uber+t-shirts

Lots of other options, just Google.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

micbarz404 said:


> Does anyone n ow where we can get an uber shirt or hoodie or something indicating we are uber drivers!? Door dash and other companies usually have the proper attire. I'm walking into restaurants looking like a customer lol.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IUYCUNM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## micbarz404 (Oct 18, 2016)

JimKE said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/+uber+t-shirts
> 
> Lots of other options, just Google.


Thanks!!!


----------



## 6XSurger (Nov 6, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I usually try to avoid resembling an Uber driver outside of my vehicle so people don't walk up and say "C'Mon! I need a ride!" and so cabbies don't sneer at me and toss things at the back of my head.


Lol i never understood the fear of cab drivers. They seem to never even look my way and sometimes they even let me cut them off in traffic


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

You can get one of the UBER logo insulated food bags at a local green light hub- that might help with identify ability as well as keeping food odors somewhat contained.


----------

